# Awaiting my Doe - Due now or Feb 14th???



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello all! I have my first doe due soon. She lost her muccous plug last weekend, on Saturday, and was gooey for a couple days. Her ligs are just about gone, and yet her udder looks the same, teats are not full. I have taken the following pictures and was wondering if you all have any idea if I can expect babies now or not until Mid-February. 
Oh and last year we did the poll test, and no smell, she had 2 :kidred: :kidred: and tonight we did it again, and a light buck smell, so I am thinking :kidred: :kidblue: . Either way, just want them healthy!

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The photos are too small for me to tell but if she waits till feb 14th she will have the same due date as one of my does. Good luck


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks! I will try to get better pics this am. Also, is your doe showing any signs of impending labor?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm no expert but that seems soon to loose her plug and the ligs to be completely gone????????


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't tell by the pics, and am no pro, but I do recall my first 2 does that kidded in July were losing their plug for about a month before they kidded. Some days it was a little trickle of goo, others was long stringy mucus. And their ligs softened, but never actually went away, just started changing.

Only guessing here, but losing plug doesn't mean she's going to go into labor soon, based off of my experiences. And ligs can loosen early on, but not really go away. My girls all had udders weeks before they kidded, but their udders weren't full/strutted until they were getting ready to go into labor. 

If she's bred for Feb 14th, then let's hope she waits until those little cuties are done cooking in there


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, well here are the pics I grabbed of her today. Besides relocating to another spot in the pasture a couple of times, this is the only time I saw her move today. Let me know what you all think.

Thanks so much.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She looks very sunken in!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

I know, I am driving myself nuts! I in looking at the calendar, if she goes within the next couple days it is like 25 days until what I though was her due date. Now I am wondering if he did get her on the first try and this is what we have now. Also, I looked at pics from her last year and it was 6 days between her plug gooing and then her kidding, which would be tomorrow...so I guess the waiting game continues.

I am hopeless!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Its always a waiting game lol. But she looks close.....Just watch the udder! I hope it fills and she doesnt wait too long to kid!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

No she isn't and she still hasn't started her udder yet but she is a boer so that might make a difference since she isn't a large producer. I don't know. I do know I did have her ultra sounded and she was bred so she better be pregnant.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Unless she's one of those does that suddenly fills her udder as shes in labor I'd say February 14 looks about right. She sure is sunken in though so I wouldn't completely throw out the earlier due date..... just watch that udder. :wink:


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Actually, looking back at pics from last year, she did not fill up until the day she kidded, also, she does not fill up like most Nubians either. She was extremely sedentary today, so maybe tomorrow. We'll see!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

she looks alot like my little nigi that is due Feb 15....Mariposa has sucken sides and a small udder....I was nervous she was going to early....but if yours is due Feb 14...then we are either good til Feb or Both of us have the wrong due date..... :shrug:


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Awaiting my Doe - Due now or Feb 14th??? More Pics*

Well I dug up some old pics to match to this year. One is today and one is from 2010. Let me know what you think. :scratch: :? onder:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

the udder from last year looks fuller to me....did she deliver close to her due date last year?


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

YEs she did, spot on..... so I figure if she does not go this weekend, then it will not be until the 14th. I just find it funny that if she kids say on the 22nd, that will be 23 days until her due date; which is about the cyle time, correct? I just know that last year the ligs, which I checked again, right side gone, and left side just a hair line; did not go anywhere until the last week. That being said, not only do they not follow the book, they do not follow their own story year after year. Also, when I went out to check on her just now, she did not want to get up. This is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not like her, she is always standing at attention by the time I get to her. So yet another sign that something may be occurring???? I'm sorry, I am exhausting myself, I am sure I am boring you all! Thanks for listening!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

No probelm. We are here to listen and give encouraging words. We all know the feeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What was her breeding schedule....you say... she may of took ...on a prior breeding Date? If so... that will be more logical with how far along she appears to be...

Keep a close eye on her for sure.... :hug: 

you are not boring us at all.... we are here to help.... :hug: 

Get a temp on her ...... is she still eating?


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, our buck was running at times, that you my dear hubby, with my girls! And then I get the proverbial, I think The Captain may have gotten Betsy.....If he did the due date would be January 24th. I am keeping a close eye on her, she is sunken in and continues to eat, very well. I will not over feed her, but if I gave her as much as she seems to want, then I would be over feeding her. She also seems to be pooing a lot, however, the peeing seems normal. She is that one doe that just drives you nutso. You love her so much and at times you want to send her away!!! I can't check her ligs today until my boys get home, it takes two of use to get behind her. I did see she had a bunch of gunk and of course bedding stuck to her rear today, so who only knows! I will let you know if I see any changes when I check her in a couple of hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

January 24th....may be more accurate...I guess we will see...in a short amount of time...or... if she leaves us hanging til March :wink: 

They do get messy later in the pregnancy...I swear they have a magnet back there...LOL :laugh: 

Yes ....please do...keep us updated on her... :hug:


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Awaiting my Doe - Due now or Feb 14th??? Looks like the *

Ok, she is driving me absolutely bonkers. I am beginning to think she just likes the extra attention. Her bag has filled a little, but I think we are leaning more towards the 14th of Feb, so we have 20 days to go...... I will let everyone know if that changes. Tell you all something I have learned, next year my girls are going on dates.......this way there will be no guesing! UGHHH! But of course I love them all!

Angie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Having no kidding Date... is frustrating for sure.....I know how you feel...... please do.. keep us updated.... :hug: ray:


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Pam - I have a question, how long does the stretching out, and laying around all of the time, and the pawing at the ground, etc. last....can it last for a month? She also moved like a turtle now, where sheis quite fast normally.... I swear, it is like when you yourself has a baby, I could not remember anything that occurred with my first one when I was preggo with my second!!!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I am all planning now that I was right with my original date of Feb 14th. She lost more of her plug this past Saturday evening, and is just loving all of the attention and laying around. When things start happening, I will let you all know!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello everyone! My Betsy is I guess at day 142 and this evening I saw something new. As she was laying down, it looked as if something was bulging from her whoohaa!! It was very odd, of course when she stood up her pooch went back to normal, but then as soon as she layed back down it bulged out again! Is this normal, does it mean anything? Let me know what you think! Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If the bulging gets bigger, is very pink and moist, it's likely a vaginal prolapse. As long as it goes back in on it's own, she'll be fine...if it gets very large...and doesn't go in when she stands, you will definately need to do something.

She's getting closer and she may have multiples in there, sometimes having more in a litter than what they would normally have puts more pressure on the sensitive tissue in the canal, causing a prolapse. I've dealt with it before, any questions if you feel it's getting bigger, please post them. :hug:


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Liz! As of tonight she is still going back to normal when she stands, but just like everything else, I will most definitely keep an eye on it and will let u know if anything changes! Thanks!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, I am getting very excited as we are day #143 with our Betsy! I took new pooch pics and I am comparing versus a couple weeks ago. Her bulg is still there when she lays down, but goes back in, after a few seconds, after she stands up. 

I am praying for :kidred: :kidred: if not :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: , but of course always praying for a healthy and easy delivery!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder looks to have a ways to fill. Her left teat is much bigger than the right...is she filling evenly? The size difference could be due to single kids constantly feeding from that side causing the right side to dry prematurely...or she could have had an issue with mastitis previously.

Hope she gives you those girls!! And soon!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

She already had 2 kiddings under her belt when I got her, and she dam raised them both, both sets of twins. Then she kidded for me last year, and again twins. Her udder has been like that ever since I got her and through the last kidding. At a peak she gave 1/2 gallon a day in milk. I have had a mastitis test done and it came up negative, but that does not mean that something did not happen earlier before I got her. However her teats have gotten bigger in the last week, and to me her udder is about as full as it gets, except just prior (hours) before kidding. Lets just say it nicely, she has an ugly udder.... :wink: and so I am not counting on that as an indication of things to come. 

I am also wondering if that bulge could mean that she has trips in there...she just seems soooo very uncomfortable.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A prolapse could be because of more kids than she can carry, when it happened to my doe, she's had 3 sets of twins previously and when the prolapse came about 2 weeks before her due date..she scared me, and proceeded to have triplet does! I hope that your doe gives you a good surprise too!


----------

